

Ask YC: SMS Application, any help? - aitoehigie

I am building an application that will need to send and receive text messages. i will like to know the best way to do that? i am thinking along the lines of an SMS server like Kannel.
======
raju
I posted a similar question a while ago, and had a good response...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=119395>

------
RobGR
Could you make it less "push", so that when someone sent a special message to
<http://www.textmarks.com/> service, then textmark was configured to fetch the
info from your URL, and respond ?

Are you sure that in West Africa receiving text messages will be free, and
that you will be able to do international text messages ?

------
hafeez-bana
We use a number of SMS providers. By far the easiest to integrate with is
clickatell.

J-mango does SMS as well - both income and outgoing. Check out the video at
<http://www.j-mango.com>

------
Hates_
There are loads of services that bulk sell SMSs. You just fire off some XML to
their servers and they'll send the message and then when you receive one, they
just fire some XML back to you.

------
rantfoil
Shortcodes can be quite costly. Some people use <http://www.textmarks.com/>
instead, which is a tradeoff on usability for being free.

